
Show HN: Find Praciting Doctors Through Their Research Papers - ransom1538
https://www.opendoctor.io/research/?research_papers=mohs+surgery&zip=94109&search=search
======
ransom1538
Hi!

This simple site lets you search for practicing doctors through their
research. An example, you are about to have "Mohs Surgery", this tool will let
you find doctors who have published research on this procedure _AND_ are
actual practicing doctors in your area.

If anyone finds it useful, I will clean up the UI.

A github star will keep me motivated :)

[https://github.com/james-ransom/opendoctor.io](https://github.com/james-
ransom/opendoctor.io)

------
alexellisuk
The title here is wrong. It should say Find Practicing", can you edit or re-
post?

~~~
ransom1538
no. :(

